
Waffle Takeout – Waffle.io on your servers - homeyer
http://blog.waffle.io/waffle-takeout-is-ready-for-delivery/
======
burtonjc35
Jacob from Waffle here. We package Waffle in a number of different Docker
containers (one for each of our services) and then we ship them in a zip file
along with an install script. To install, you simply unzip the file and run
the install script. It prompts you for some of your environment info and then
does all the work to start and link the Docker containers together for you.
Hope that helps, feel free to ask any other questions you may have!

------
mwcampbell
I'm always curious about how developers chose to package web apps like this
for on-premises installation. As a VM image? An OS package? A set of OS
packages (e.g. with third-party components in separate packages)? Using
Docker? Something else?

~~~
krallin
When I worked at Scalr, we used Chef's Omnibus
([https://github.com/chef/omnibus](https://github.com/chef/omnibus)) to create
"full stack" RPM and Deb packages, which basically include all your
dependencies all the way down to libc (meaning libc is your only dependency)
in a single "fat" package (this does mean you have to keep tabs on security
updates to your dependencies; that's a pretty big tradeoff). Chef (obviously)
does the same thing for their Chef server.

We'd originally tried shipping the software as a package with dependencies on
other OS packages (installed using shell scripts originally, and then using
Chef), but this never really worked: every enterprise would have slightly
different OS configurations and the install scripts would practically never
work.

We did try Docker as a deployment method, but most customers weren't
comfortable with it for production deployments (or simply had systems that
were too old to run Docker on). Also, orchestration tooling wasn't there yet.
Bear in mind that this was a year ago, though.

\--

Locked-down VM images (virtual appliances) are to my knowledge quite common as
well (e.g. that's how Github enterprise is distributed). With more and more
customers using AWS (and other cloud providers), cloud images are becoming
another viable option.

------
dexterdog
Starting at $2k/year for up to 50 developers? No kind of pricing for a small
team?

------
dankohn1
I love waffle to organize our Github issues. It is a great service.

------
mrmondo
Great to see! Any chance of Gitlab support soon?

~~~
metasean
This request [1] has been hanging out in their issues since early May 2014 and
has garnered 24 thumbs up and 73 +1's.

The most recent comment from a Waffle.io teammember, "We likely won't be
headed into the realm of GitLab or BitBucket in the very near future, but
those are the two places we would be headed next after continuing to improve
our support for GitHub.com and GitHub Enterprise."

[1]
[https://github.com/waffleio/waffle.io/issues/926](https://github.com/waffleio/waffle.io/issues/926)

[2]
[https://github.com/waffleio/waffle.io/issues/926#issuecommen...](https://github.com/waffleio/waffle.io/issues/926#issuecomment-75122485)

------
dharma1
this looks great, will try it out.

